# "In Deck" scenery track???



## ssellers (Mar 15, 2010)

Does anybody know any company that manufactures and sells "in deck" scenery track??? I've seen it on broadway in the floor of Guys and Dolls.... there were 3 different tracks inset in the deck that carried the set pieces on and off stage... If you've heard of said produce and know of a company.... please email me at [email protected]

thanks!!!!


----------



## Footer (Mar 15, 2010)

There is no off the shelf solution. There are company's that make parts such as Creative Conners but what they make is something most shops can fabricate. Scenery tracks are very custom projects. Usually it involves doing an entire built up deck for the entire stage and wings. A slot is designed into that deck and lined with angle iron. Depending on if the piece is going to be automated can change how the deck is constructed.


----------



## ajb (Mar 15, 2010)

It depends on what you need the track to do. Are you looking for a guide track that just keeps the wagon moving along the right path? This can be as simple as a slot routed or circ' sawed into the deck with a corresponding pair of knives on the wagon. Are you looking to automate the move as well? Even this can be done with the above method in some cases if you run a cable through the groove and onto the knives. For heavier or more complex automated motion you'll want to go to a mouse track system like what Footer linked. This requires a deck that is built up several inches with built-in slots for driving "dogs" or "mice", drive cables or chain as well as diverting & turnaround sheaves or sprockets. If you're looking for a rail system that actually supports the wagon with metal wheels on metal rails (ie-to reduce rolling friction on large units and save the floor from the wear and tear of wheels over a long run), then that's something else entirely. 

And then you have to consider the impact of various solutions on the show. In particular, how tolerant is the show going to be of slots cut into the stage? Can your dancers tolerate a 1/4" slot? a 1/2" slot? Will your director/scenic designer tolerate a set of lines in the deck cutting clear across the entire stage?


----------



## Footer (Mar 15, 2010)

ajb said:


> This can be as simple as a slot routed or circ' sawed into the deck with a corresponding pair of knives on the wagon.......
> 
> .....And then you have to consider the impact of various solutions on the show. In particular, how tolerant is the show going to be of slots cut into the stage? Can your dancers tolerate a 1/4" slot? a 1/2" slot? Will your director/scenic designer tolerate a set of lines in the deck cutting clear across the entire stage?



That method does work but unless you like destroying your floor in your theatre will still require you to lay a deck, usually 3/4" OSB with Maso on top. I have been in way too many theatres that cut tracks in the floor and never fixed it properly....


----------



## ajb (Mar 15, 2010)

Footer said:


> That method does work but unless you like destroying your floor in your theatre will still require you to lay a deck, usually 3/4" OSB with Maso on top. I have been in way too many theatres that cut tracks in the floor and never fixed it properly....


Absolutely a good point. The only company I've seen do a knife track into the permanent deck had a deck that was built for it, with several layers of plywood capped with masonite, so they could replace the maso between shows, and the top ply layer less frequently as needed. And as long as the slots weren't cut below the top ply layer, the structural integrity of the floor wouldn't be compromised. They also tended to plan out track systems that could persist for a couple shows in a row.


----------



## kicknargel (Mar 17, 2010)

It is possible to do winch-drive systems by cutting no more than 3/4" deep into your deck. Basically, you cut a groove about 4" wide and replace that section with shop-built track (MDF or hardwood). The track has a 1/2" or so slot to run a dog (a much smaller one than the Conners one) and you dado a groove on the underside to run the cable return. There are some great aircraft sheaves that are only 3/4" thick blocks that can be used for the turnaround.

Some places that do a lot of this cover their decks in 3/4" particle board so they can cut into it, and if they have money they replace it every show. I've also seen decks built with the normal structural ply, then a layer of 1/2" ply, then masonite, so the maso is easy to replace and the 1/2" can be patched/replaced as needed.

Of course, automation is very tricky, with lots to consider about motors, winch frames, cable tension, E-stops, etc etc. Definitely get experienced help before trying the first time.


----------



## ssellers (Mar 19, 2010)

All very good suggestions!! thank you so much!! i talked to the "powers that be" and we're talking about installing three! thanks again for the info!!


----------

